# Spiral (acid) wrapped rods



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

In theory it would seem they may have some advantages, but does anyone actually have any real world experience with them?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the guys at outcast make me one a few years ago. They even put my name on it. I think Anthony wrapped it. I love it. You don't get the twist on it like you do when the eyes are on top and a big fish hits it.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I have made a few like this ( 14 so far) and i like them. So do the guys i made them for. Not so great for flipping, the angles get a bit weirdbut if you are casting anything its good.I like them somuchi have rewrapped a heavier 20-50# 11 1/2 ft rod i used for sharks like this so i get less ( almost 0)twist. Casting distance is about the same and i have used both 'simple spiral' and the 0 90 180 degree transition methods. I have seen where they did not work well at all, its not something that just works, you need to know what you are doing and why.

Some tips i learnt the hard way:

The guide nearest the reel may need to be offset a few degrees toward the direction of the spiral for the 0 90 180 method, more like 15 then 95 to 100 180 degrees seems to be what most my rods work out at best.That wazy the line fills your reel evenly if its a levelwind type reel.Your level wind is actually working at the first guide in this case.Do the spiral on the side the handleof your reel is on.Single foot guides for the transition work great even in a double foot heavier rod setup, they should not be load bearing in most cases, just line guide.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

talk to ernie cavitts about them...i have fished with one once and it was awesome might have to splurge and buy one...


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I built one on a St Croix 8' blank with serpentine guides - it's my striper / bluefish rod with an abu 6500C3 . it will CHUNK a pencil popper like a missle .

great thing about an acid rod, when you hook on to a fish the bottom-mounted guides prevents torque-over and twisting of the rod.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Like I said, it sounds good in principle, but I just wanted to know some opinions of those who have actually used them. I'm thinking about making one for trolling from a kayak and would think that with the spiral wrap, my rod would actually stay in the position I placed it in the rodholder.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Ernie built me one last year and I love it. Looks odd but no twist at all


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I build and use them. I haven't wrapped a conventional guides-on-top for some years now.



Don't get me started talking about them. C2


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't ever built one or used one, but I have an old rod wrapped conventionally and you can see the guides had permanently twisted around a bit. Why fight physics? I'm thinking of trying my hand at rod wrapping and converting some of my rods.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

I had one built 11 years ago for my son when he was 10 years old. It is 5 ft long with a short butt and shimano tr200g level wind reel on it and he could kill some chit with it. They are easier on the angler for sure because they will not twist and turn on larger fish. He still has it and is saving it for his future children to use.


----------

